# Qt 5.9

## YPenguin

Hat jemand schon Qt 5.9 installiert?

Ich habe Qt 5.7.1 und ein Update wird mir von Portage nicht angeboten, wenn ich die normalen Kommandos nutze. Statt dessen gibt es eine längere Ausgabe bezüglich Blocker-Konstellationen.

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, mit dieser Umfrage und  Beschreibung wird vermutlich niemand weiterhelfen können.

Versuche doch bitte ein wenig genauer zu beschreiben was du vor hast, was genau schon gemacht wurde, und was das aktuelle Problem ist.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich die normalen Kommandos nutze.

  Schreib bitte dazu welches Kommando tatsächlich genutzt wurde, und poste dazu die original Ausgabe.

Ohne Original-Ausgaben (nur so von Erzählungen) wir es sehr schwer (bis unmöglich) weiterzuhelfen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Seit geraumer Zeit habe ich 5.9.2 und alles funktioniert.

----------

## YPenguin

Es sieht so aus:

```
emerge --ask --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y qupzilla

Error during set creation: Could not import 'smartliverebuild.sets.SmartLiveRebuildSet' for section 'smart-live-rebuild'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3 [5.7.1-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxml-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-5.9.3 [5.7.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qttest-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.3 [5.7.1-r1] USE="libinput* -vnc%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.3 [5.7.1] USE="gtk%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3 [5.7.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.9.3 [5.7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3 [5.7.1-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1 [2.1.2] LINGUAS="-es_419% -sl_SI%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.8:5 required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                          

    (and 14 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r3:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    (and 34 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-5.8:5 required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                          

    (and 1 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-5.8:5 required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                          

    (and 5 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/assistant-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 19 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtdeclarative:5

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.8:5[widgets] required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                   

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwayland-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 10 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtsql:5

  (dev-qt/qtsql-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-5.8:5[sqlite] required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.1[sqlite] required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qttest:5

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns:5

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

dev-qt/qtxml:5

  (dev-qt/qtxml-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxml-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

  (dev-qt/qtxml-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxml-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.3[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.8:5 required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                          

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/assistant-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    >=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.8:5[ssl] required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                               

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/pixeltool-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 8 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtprintsupport:5

  (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.8:5 required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                          

    ~dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                      ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

  (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/assistant-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                      ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtconcurrent:5

  (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.8:5 required by (www-client/qupzilla-2.2.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                          

  (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-misc/anki-2.0.43::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (16 Nov 2017)

# Depends on dead Qt4WebKit. Masked for removal in 30 days. Bug #620826

- app-admin/python-updater-0.14::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org> (13 Nov 2017)

# python-updater is obsolete. Utilize PYTHON_TARGETS and

# emerge --changed-use to rebuild packages instead.

# Removal in 30 days.

- dev-dotnet/referenceassemblies-pcl-4.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, dotnet-eula license(s))

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikhail Pukhlikov <cynede@gentoo.org> (20 Jul 2017)

# Old mono/dotnet packages (used on GNOME2 stack)

# also some deprecated forks used for monodevelop

# awhile they are very unstable they will live in dotnet overlay

A copy of the 'dotnet-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dotnet-eula'.

- dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (16 Nov 2017)

# Qt4WebKit is ancient and full of security holes.

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Bug #620684

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## asturm

```
It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.
```

^ Portage schlägt eine Lösung vor. Die wird aber u.U. nicht funktionieren, weil man Qt nur *als ganzes* updaten kann. D.h. world upgrade statt single package.

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-misc/anki-2.0.43::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (16 Nov 2017)

# Depends on dead Qt4WebKit. Masked for removal in 30 days. Bug #620826

- app-admin/python-updater-0.14::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org> (13 Nov 2017)

# python-updater is obsolete. Utilize PYTHON_TARGETS and

# emerge --changed-use to rebuild packages instead.

# Removal in 30 days.

- dev-dotnet/referenceassemblies-pcl-4.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, dotnet-eula license(s))

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikhail Pukhlikov <cynede@gentoo.org> (20 Jul 2017)

# Old mono/dotnet packages (used on GNOME2 stack)

# also some deprecated forks used for monodevelop

# awhile they are very unstable they will live in dotnet overlay

A copy of the 'dotnet-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dotnet-eula'.

- dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (16 Nov 2017)

# Qt4WebKit is ancient and full of security holes.

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Bug #620684 
```

Portage möchte dir sagen, dass dein System aufgeräumt werden sollte.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern beim Update von Qt 5.6 auf 5.7 ähnliche Probleme gehabt zu haben.

----------

## asturm

Das ist kein Update:

```
emerge --ask --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y qupzilla
```

Das ist ein Update:

```
emerge -uvaD world
```

----------

## YPenguin

Ganz so einfach ist es offenbar nicht:

```
emerge -uvaD world

Error during set creation: Could not import 'smartliverebuild.sets.SmartLiveRebuildSet' for section 'smart-live-rebuild'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.3[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.1:5 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^             ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

    (and 17 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.1:5[icu] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                             

    (and 26 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r3:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.7= required by (app-office/calligra-3.0.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    (and 8 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qtdeclarative:5

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

    >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.1:5 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

    (and 8 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1:5/5.7= required by (kde-frameworks/plasma-5.40.0:5/5.40::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns:5

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

dev-qt/qttest:5

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

    >=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.1:5 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

    (and 6 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.3 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.1:5 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

    (and 11 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.57.0-r1:0/68::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.51.0:0/66::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/66=[qt5] required by (app-office/calligra-3.0.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.62.0= required by (x11-misc/fracplanet-0.5.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.65.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.65* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.62* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

dev-qt/qtwebengine:5

  (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1:5/5.7=[widgets] required by (kde-apps/konqueror-17.08.3:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

app-arch/snappy:0

  (app-arch/snappy-1.1.7:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-arch/snappy-1.1.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-arch/snappy:0/0= required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^                                                                                                       

dev-qt/qtwebchannel:5

  (dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.9.3[qml] required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.7.1[qml] required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

dev-libs/protobuf:0

  (dev-libs/protobuf-3.4.1:0/14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-libs/protobuf-3.4.1 required by (dev-java/protobuf-java-3.4.1:0/14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

  (dev-libs/protobuf-3.1.0:0/11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/protobuf:0/11=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/opencv-3.3.0-r4:0/3.3::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                   

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.7.8:0/7.0.7.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.7.6:0/7.0.7.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.2:0/7.0.7.6= required by (app-editors/emacs-25.3:25/25::gentoo, installed)

                                 ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/zlib:0/0=".

(dependency required by "app-text/podofo-0.9.4::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-text/calibre-3.8.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## asturm

```
... You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe zum einen die dev/qt 5.7* deinstalliert und dann das Update mit der Option  --backtrack=30 durchgeführt (möglicherweise hatte ich auch eine etwas höhere zahl als 30 ausprobiert?)

----------

## YPenguin

Also mehr oder weniger das Verfahren, welches auch für das Update von Tex 2015 auf Tex 2016 oder 2017 nötig war (?)

Dort bin ich auch nur mit einem vorherigen Unmerge zum Ziel gekommen.

----------

## asturm

Nein:

 *asturm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ... You may want to try a larger value of
> 
> ...

 

----------

## YPenguin

Das Problem ist mit Backtracking offenbar nicht zu lösen:

```
emerge --ask --backtrack=1000 pixeltool

Error during set creation: Could not import 'smartliverebuild.sets.SmartLiveRebuildSet' for section 'smart-live-rebuild'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/pixeltool-5.7.1 

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtscxml-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbusviewer-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qdoc-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtvirtualkeyboard-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtserialport-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtpositioning-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1-r2:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtscript-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwayland-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/assistant-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtpaths-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdiag-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.7= required by (app-office/calligra-3.0.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1[icu] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-qt/pixeltool:5

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-dotnet/referenceassemblies-pcl-4.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, dotnet-eula license(s))

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikhail Pukhlikov <cynede@gentoo.org> (20 Jul 2017)

# Old mono/dotnet packages (used on GNOME2 stack)

# also some deprecated forks used for monodevelop

# awhile they are very unstable they will live in dotnet overlay

A copy of the 'dotnet-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dotnet-eula'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

i7 ~ #
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist mit Backtracking offenbar nicht zu lösen: 
> 
> ```
> emerge --ask --backtrack=1000 pixeltool
> ```
> ...

  Das ist doch wieder nur ein single package.

Versuche es bitte mal wie schon vorgeschlagen via einem normalen @world Update.

Beispiel: 

```
emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=200
```

/edit:  *YPenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> 
> ...

  Und kümmere dich vorher besser noch um diesen Hinweis, sprich entweder demaskieren und die license annehmen/bestätigen, oder deinstallieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bin gestern auch auf Qt 5.9 umgestiegen. Vorher musste ich auch alle vorhandenen Qt ebuilds (einzeln - mittels porthole halbwegs komfortabel) entfernen. (Gibt vielleicht auch dafür ein Script?)

----------

## asturm

Nein, dafür braucht es kein Script und kein deinstallieren, sondern einfach nur eine vollständige dev-qt/*:5/5.9 package.keywords und world update.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte die benötigten Pakete einzeln in der /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen. Danach ein emerge -uDNtv system --backtrack=300 dann wurden die blockierenden Einzelheiten gelistet und Ende.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe heute einen Befehl gefunden, mit dem ich installieren kann, ohne vorher ein Unmerge zu machen:

emerge --ask -v1 $(qlist -IC dev-qt-*)

Fragt mich nicht, warum es anders nicht ging.

----------

## asturm

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Fragt mich nicht, warum es anders nicht ging.

 

Weil du hier ständig versucht hast, Einzelpakete zu installieren.

----------

## YPenguin

Die Ergebnisse mit world-update und system-update waren ja die gleichen.

(Siehe auch mein Posting von 27. November.)

----------

## asturm

Nein, nicht wenn du --backtrack mit world verwendet hättest.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe nicht alle Versuche hier gepostet.

Ich benutze eine neue Portage-Version, die vielleicht im Verhalten noch etwas unausgereift ist:

Portage 2.3.19 (python 3.6.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.26-r3, 4.1.43-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

----------

## asturm

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ich habe nicht alle Versuche hier gepostet.

 

...und wie soll man dir helfen wenn aus deinen Posts hervorgeht, dass du nicht auf Ratschläge eingehst...

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ich benutze eine neue Portage-Version, die vielleicht im Verhalten noch etwas unausgereift ist: Portage 2.3.19

 

Nein, das ist irrelevant. Ganz abgesehen davon dass alle deine Fehlschläge älter als diese Version sind.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich hatte einige Qt-Utilities in das World-File aufgenommen - den Designer beispielsweise. Tatsächlich war Portage auch nur zu dem Update-Prozess bereit, wenn diese mit in der Liste waren.

Man kann also fragen: Warum zieht Portage die nicht selbst rein?

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe mir jetzt ein Portage-Set gemacht um das Problem dauerhaft zu lösen:

```
# dev-qt set

dev-qt/designer

dev-qt/linguist-tools

dev-qt/qdbus

dev-qt/qdoc

dev-qt/qtbluetooth

dev-qt/qtconcurrent

dev-qt/qtdbus

dev-qt/qtdeclarative

dev-qt/qtdiag

dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects

dev-qt/qtgui

dev-qt/qthelp

dev-qt/qtimageformats

dev-qt/qtmultimedia

dev-qt/qtnetwork

dev-qt/qtopengl

dev-qt/qtpaths

dev-qt/qtplugininfo

dev-qt/qtpositioning

dev-qt/qtprintsupport

dev-qt/qtquickcontrols

dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2

dev-qt/qtscript

dev-qt/qtscxml

dev-qt/qtserialport

dev-qt/qtspeech

dev-qt/qtsql

dev-qt/qtsvg

dev-qt/qttest

dev-qt/qtvirtualkeyboard

dev-qt/qtwayland

dev-qt/qtwebchannel

dev-qt/qtwebengine

dev-qt/qtwidgets

dev-qt/qtx11extras

dev-qt/qtxml

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns

```

----------

## YPenguin

Mit dem Set reicht folgender Befehl:

emerge --oneshot --ask @dev-qt

----------

